# SAD NEWS - John "BUZZY" Burak .. passed away



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

Sad news. Well known amp repair tech.

John "BUZZY" Burak from Toronto passed away

JOHN BURAK's Obituary on Toronto Star


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There was a thread about it in the 'in memorial' section a while back:
John "BUZZY" Burak


----------

